# Happy bday fernita!!!!



## SDLX Master

*One more year, *
*one more birthday, *
*one more celebration with family and friends, *
*and here's my truest wish that you celebrate so many more. *
*God bless and have a great one Ferni!*
*Kisses, *
* Roger *​


----------



## Vanda

*Eiiiii, mais festa!!! Parabéns, Fê! *
*Muita saúde, paz e amor!*
*MUitos anos de vida!*​


----------



## Priss

Muy feliz cumple! Fernita querida 
Aunque casi ya no te vea  Siempre ha sido gustaso encontrarme contigo. Que Dios te bendiga mucho, y si bien es cierto que casi ya no nos vemos, siempre has sido una alegría en estos foros. Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Feeer, cómo se me pudo pasar!!!!, FELIZ CUMPLE con re-re-atraso.......ahora ando mucho menos por aquí .*
*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Te deseo lo mejoooor, que se cumplan todooos los deseos, y que este año y los siguientes te traigan un montóoon de felicidad!!!!!!!!! *​*Ine.*


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Mil gracias a todos!!!!
Les mando muchos cariños y espero que muy pronto pueda estar con ustedes con la frecuencia que tenía.

Besos y abrazos,
Fernita.


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Ay, Ferita! Pero ¿cómo se me pasó?

Que sigas igualitica, así, toda bacanita, dulce e inteligente. Que cumplas muchísimos más y que parezcan muhísimos menos.

¡Y que Dios te guíe y te llene de bendiciones!

¡Besos y abrazos pa' la cumpleañera! 

Asegúrate de celebrar lo que queda del mes.


----------



## AngelEyes

Happy Birthday, Ms. Virgo! Sorry I'm so late with my wishes.

Angel_Eyes_


----------



## Fernita

¡Gracias, gracias, gracias!

Con el atraso que vienen  ya casi me están saludando para el próximo cumple.

Me muero de risa porque ustedes se disculpan y yo, a veces, ni siquiera me entero de los cumples de los demás porque soy más que despistada.

¡Besos para todos!

And yesssssssssssssssss, another virgo! We are the best, simply the best!


----------



## romarsan

Fernita said:


> ¡Gracias, gracias, gracias!
> 
> Con el atraso que vienen  ya casi me están saludando para el próximo cumple.
> 
> Me muero de risa porque ustedes se disculpan y yo, a veces, ni siquiera me entero de los cumples de los demás porque soy más que despistada.
> 
> ¡Besos para todos!
> 
> And yesssssssssssssssss, another virgo! We are the best, simply the best!



Fer, me apunto a la felicitación del cumple del año próximo , es muy tarde ya para este  Que tu recorrido hacía tu próximo cumple sea feliz y tengas ilusión de compartirlo con nosotros.

Un beso
Ro


----------



## Outsider

Mis felicitaciones, Fernita.


----------



## Fernita

¡¡Gracias a los dos!!

Les mando un beso muy grande.
Les cuento que el día de mi cumple la pasé bárbaro.

Cariños,
Fer.


----------



## Mirlo

Se que estoy atrasada, pero acuérdate nunca es tarde para celebrar...

Muchas felicidades, 
M


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Pero mil gracias, Mirlo!!!
Y perdón por agradecer casi en el 2010.
Besos enormes,
Fer.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y yo me perdí este cumple?
Esto ya no es atraso... ni siquiera tiene nombre.
Debo pasar más seguido por este sector del foro.
Vaya un gran abrazo, con muuuuuucho atraso, pero también con muuuuuuucho cariño.

_


----------



## UVA-Q

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y yo me perdí este cumple?
> Esto ya no es atraso... ni siquiera tiene nombre.
> Debo pasar más seguido por este sector del foro.
> Vaya un gran abrazo, con muuuuuucho atraso, pero también con muuuuuuucho cariño.
> 
> _




  Pues, no, no tiene nombre!    También me lo perdí :'(
Fernita, igualmente, con muchísimo cariño, te mando muchos, muchos abrazos!!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Feliz cumple Fernita!
silvia


----------



## Fernita

*¡Montones de abrazos para Uvita, Vampi y Silvia!*
Gracias de verdad.


----------

